# doxycycline sclerotherapy CPT



## tategc (Nov 25, 2009)

Could anything advise me on the correct code for "doxycycline sclerotherapy of right anterior chest and axilla lymphatic malformation with macrocysts? They aspirated the lymphatic fluid and then injected the doxycycline.  11900, or is there a more appropriate CPT code? Thanks!


----------



## vgilbert415 (Aug 23, 2012)

Did you ever find an answer to this question? I have a doctor who did an injection of doxycycline into a drain previously placed in a seroma cavity for sclerosis. I would apprecitate any help in finding the correct way to code this (cpt and hcpcs). Thanks.


----------



## Nancy (May 7, 2013)

*Doxycycline Sclerotherapy CPT*

I found an old (2007) thread addressing this; but no one had an answer back then.
I'd like to readdress this, please?

Interventional Radiologist injected doxy into cystic lymphatic malformation.  Part of the note is below:

1  mL of Omnipaque 300 was injected under fluoroscopic guidance, 
demonstrating intracystic location, without extravasation. This was then 
aspirated. A solution containing 100 mg of doxycycline with 4 milliliters 
saline and 1 mL contrast was prepared. 5 mL of this solution was then injected
through the catheter, without extravasation. Note is made of filling of a 
more inferior portion of the cyst. The macrocyst was filled completely with 
no extravasation identified.

Thanks, in advance, for any help!!!!


----------

